# Trial mit normalem MTB möglich?



## Laptop-Harry (13. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir mal kurz eure Bike-Bilder angeschaut und bemerkt, dass eure Bikes doch "ein wenig kleiner" als andere Bikes sind.
Ich habe ein recht großes MTB (downhill), wollte mal fragen ob man damit genauso trialen kann, oder ob sich das üben ned lohnt. Bunny Hop klappt so 10cm hoch, was anderes hab ich noch ned probiert...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (13. September 2003)

pssssst... Gruss Till /IBC-ForumTeam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sept (13. September 2003)

was ist an der frage so schlimm dass du dich da so aufregen must .. iss doch ne normale frage und wenn er über such funktion nchts gefundne hat und speziele meinungen hören will dan lass ihn doch fragen ....

also mit nem normalen mtb wirst du merken dass du serh schnell an deine grenzen stoßen wirst .. aber wenn du nur grundlegende sachen machen willst (pedalhop bissl rumhüpfen) geht es auch mit nem mtb aber wie gesagt man stößt schnell an seine grenzen 

so on da Sept


----------



## tommytrialer (13. September 2003)

> mit nem normalen mtb wirst du merken dass du serh schnell an deine grenzen stoßen wirst



mit nehm normalen mtb wirst du nicht nur an deine grenzen stoßen...sonder auch noch ganz andere sachen anstoßen


----------



## biketrialer (13. September 2003)

@tommy: sorry hat net geklappt muste heute noch den pinsel schwingen....  
toto


----------



## tommytrialer (13. September 2003)

trial mit federgabel geht nicht außerdem ist nen downhollbike zu schwer 
fertig.

poste nen bild vom bike dann kann man schon eher dazu was sagen


----------



## HeavyMetal (14. September 2003)

das trial mit federgabel nich geht is quatsch, siehe leech oder lenosky, manche sachen gehn halt damit schlechter, manche besser, und es schohnt die gelenke


----------



## billi (14. September 2003)

schon mal nen downhillbike gesehen ? damit geht sogar n bunnyhop schwer


----------



## Laptop-Harry (15. September 2003)

> pssssst... Gruss Till /IBC-ForumTeam



-ja?? Ich schätze mal, dass du zuerst was anderes geschrieben hast. Ach und wenn du auf die SF anspielst, da hab ich nicht wirklich was zu gefunden



> poste nen bild vom bike dann kann man schon eher dazu was sagen



dann mach ich das mal:







- jo, gefedert is das teil eigentl. schon, wie man sieht. schwer eigentl. nicht, ist ein leichter Rahmen.


----------



## toodrunk (15. September 2003)




----------



## Mario-Trial (15. September 2003)

nix für ungut, aber zum trialen kannste die karre getrost in den müll schmeißen 

Oder du verkaufst es, sparst dann noch n bissl und dann holste dir n trialkarren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adonai (15. September 2003)

oder fahr ganz einfach downhill mit der kiste


----------



## Laptop-Harry (15. September 2003)

jep, mach ich auch. wollts aber so nebenbei mal ein bischen mit trial versuchen. aber nix für ungut, werd mal ein paar sachen probieren und wenns ned klappt, dann lass ich s halt einfach bleiben...


----------



## aramis (15. September 2003)

Ähm, sicher dass das ein DH-Bike ist? Sieht eher nach XC-orientiertem Freerider oder Marathon-Fully aus.


----------



## biker ben (15. September 2003)

jupp hätt ich auch gesagt dh bikes haben normal keinen luftdämpfer, wenn ich das jetzt richtig seh. und mit soeinem ist es net zu empfehlen zu hohe dropps zu machen.
und glaub auch das das bike bestimmt 13kg + wiegt. naja wär ja net so schlimm.
aber so ein paar basics kann man sicher mal testen, bissl treppen rumspringen oder sidehop, ob backwheelhop mitn fully geht kann ich jetzt net so sagen. und wenns einem taugt das trialen kann man sich ja ein anständiges bike kaufen.


----------



## toodrunk (16. September 2003)

Ich weiß ja nicht!
Um das trialen mal anzutesten braucht man meiner meinung nach mindestens ein hardtail! Es geht soviel kraft durch die dämpfer verlohren, das man nach kurzer zeit schon keinen bock mehr hat!
Wheelie ok, aber was willste denn sonst mit nem fully anstellen?


----------



## Jackass1987 (22. September 2003)

Hallo

hab ein CC-Hardtail ! Kann man damit auch ein bissl trialen ? 






Ist ein 18" Rahmen und die Clicks würde ich abmachen ? Was kann man damit anstellen  

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=7riAloR=- (22. September 2003)

he jackass, hattest du das icht schon mal gefragt? und hatten wir dir nicht schon  geantwortet?


----------



## ILJA (23. September 2003)

Ich werd hier in diesem threat auch gleich mal ne frage los, die auch nen bissle was mit bikewahl zu tun hat.
Wie schon erwähnt fahren solche leute wie leech oder lenosky nen rad mit federgabel. Aber die fahren auch nen bisschen anderen stil. Mehr schnelle sachen, manuals, irgentwas surfen, 180° irgentwo runter und und und. Erstmal, was unterscheidet sich an deren bikes im unterschied zu einem normalen dual/dirtbike. Und die zweite frage ist: Gibt es für diese art von trial einen eigenen namen?


----------



## toodrunk (23. September 2003)

@ILJA
Diese art von trial? Hm, trial ist trial, egal ob schnell oder nicht und beim trial gehts mit nem trial-bike auf jeden fall besser! (4 mal trial in einem satz, das muß mal wer nachmachen )

Prost


----------



## Trialmatze (23. September 2003)

> Hm, trial ist trial



So nen Schwachsinn  Überlegst du auch mal bevor du sprichst?


----------



## TRAILER (23. September 2003)

wenn man sich rey leech anschaut dann sieht das einfach nur klobig aus.
nichts gegen ihn aber mit na feder gabel auch wenn sie noch so leicht ist kann man nicht trialen.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (23. September 2003)

Also 1. Lenosky und Co fahren doch eher nen "Street" Style

das kommt vom BMX also Manuals Wallrides Fakies etc...

2. kann mit einer Federgabel sehr wohl trialen...

3. Zu dem Herren mit dem CC Cube: Du hast zumindest wesentlich besser Chancen mit deinem Rad was anzustellen, als der Fully Mensch.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (23. September 2003)

Trialen mit Federgabel find ich garnicht so übel wenn man viel Street fährt.
Gut die schöne steifigkeit geht verloren aber die Hangelenke/Schultern sagen danke.
Für Leute mit super extrem Gelenken ists sicherlich egal, aber Leute die wie ich mit absolut schwachen "Mädchen" Gelenken leben müssen ist ne Federgabel was gutes.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (19. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe vor knapp einem Jahr mit Trial angefangen und bisher mein Mountain Bike (Fully 18kg +) verwendet. 

Damit habe ich einige Grundtechniken gelernt. Balancieren, Bunny Hoop (bis 40 cm), Räder versetzen, rückwärts fahren, 4 Palleten hoch ab und zu 5, bis 5 Palleten runter per Backwheel-Hop oder Wheely.

Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her schaffe ich mit dem MTB die weiße Spur mit einigen nullen.

Hansjörg Rey fährt seit eh und jeh nur mit Serien bikes und seit geraumer Zeit mit Fully (damit springt er 3m runter). Deshalb hat er m.E. soviel Kohle mit Trial gemacht.

In irgendeiner Marathon Meisterschaft gibt es eine Trial Wertung. Die wird mit Serien MTBs gefahren. Außerdem gibt es in anderen MTB Disziplinen auch Bunny Hop etc. cracks.

Vor kurzem habe ich mir ein Trial Fahrrad mit Hoffmann Rahmen aufgebaut (9,5 kg). Damit bin ich schlagartig ein großes Stück weitergekommen. Hätte ich ruhig schon etwas früher machen können. Aber m.E. nicht arg viel früher.

Tip: Breiter (Trial-)Lenker, großes Kettenblatt gegen Rockring tauschen, Sattel so tief wie es geht, alles unnötige weg.
Bei Backwheel Hops war die Rasterung der HR Nabe zu grob, deshalb war es nicht so einfach.

Trial mit Mountain Bikes, das wäre PR-Technisch für Trial im allgemeinen Super! So eine Art Einsteiger Klasse. Der Rey springt selbst mit großem Kettenblatt auf ca. 8 Palletten.


----------



## HeavyMetal (20. Oktober 2003)

also 3 meter hüpfen mit sicherheit auch etliche leute ungefedert runter, und verdienen damit auch nich soviel kohle also daran wirds nich liegen und mitm fully trialt der hans sicher ne, der fährt halt einfach alles. und ne trialwertung beim marathon??? daran glaub ich irgendwie nich!


----------



## wodka o (20. Oktober 2003)

Er meint bestimmt Timetrial. Das hat nichts mit Biketrial zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (20. Oktober 2003)

Nee, bei CC-Wettkämpfen muss man gelegentlich auch n paar Trialsachen machen. Das ist aber mehr so wie weiß.


----------



## tommytrialer (20. Oktober 2003)

es gibt wettkämpfe die bestehen aus xc ellementen und trial.

da muss man eine gewisse strecke abfahren und am anschluss noch 2 leichte trialsektionen fahren. am schluss zählt dann die zeit plus strafpunkte in der trialsektion.


----------



## wodka o (20. Oktober 2003)

Ok, wieder was dazu gelernt. Aber irgendwie war von Marathon die Rede, da habe ich einfach mal geschlussfolgert....


----------

